# What is your mental disorder?



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Your like totally f#$%g nuts for even asking that ...right? You sound more and more like the security clearance person I had to interview with a few months ago....Yeah we all are a bit nuts aren;t we...ha ha ha...so how are you nuts????

I'm as sane as the next man...given that the next man isn't a lunatic.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bipolar!!! seriously, stupid [email protected]#$in quiz, i'm not Goddamned bipolar, stupid quiz, shouldn't have taken the stupid quiz, [email protected]#$ sakes, mother [email protected]#%in stupid sh$t..........


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Your like totally ****ing nuts for even asking that ...right? You sound more and more like the security clearance person I had to interview with a few months ago....Yeah we all are a bit nuts aren;t we...ha ha ha...so how are you nuts????
> 
> I'm as sane as the next man...given that the next man isn't a lunatic.


How are you tonight?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Bipolar!!! seriously, stupid [email protected]#$in quiz, i'm not Goddamned bipolar, stupid quiz, shouldn't have taken the stupid quiz, [email protected]#$ sakes, mother [email protected]#%in stupid sh$t..........


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

OCD..yeah i knew it..i was nuts!!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

> You have Borderline Personality Disorder
> This is one the trickiest disorders to diagnose. You act like two completely different people, sometimes even more than that. Who are you today?


Okay, but just don't tell anybody. Did you hear me?

Yeah I heard me, but you don't have to yell.

Alright already, just get the program and keep your trap shut.

Stop your nagging.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> How are you tonight?


I swear to god...if you say anything about me and drinking.....Ima jump through a key board and choke you to death.....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I am NOT going there. Not without another glass of wine...or two.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I swear to god...if you say anything about me and drinking.....Ima jump through a key board and choke you to death.....


We typed at exactly the same moment, OSFG.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

BagLady said:


> I am NOT going there. Not without another glass of wine...or two.


Hey Bag lady...how are you and your husband (my direct competition for your affection) doing?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

:lol: :lol: You've got me giggling like a teenager, OSFG!! I might be blushing! 
We're right as rain here. Dug over 300lbs of sweet taters this past weekend.
Can I make some kind of wine outa that???


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I swear to god...if you say anything about me and drinking.....Ima jump through a key board and choke you to death.....


Well I'm going to say something, share!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bipolar
You have major mood swings. One second you will be up and all happy and then the next you will be very depressed or angry. People need to be careful around you and what they say.

Yep so DONT PISS ME OFF OR I WILL CRY IN RAGE lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey Bag lady...how are you and your husband (my direct competition for your affection) doing?


I'm doing just fine osfg ::lol::


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

BagLady said:


> :lol: :lol: You've got me giggling like a teenager, OSFG!! I might be blushing!
> We're right as rain here. Dug over 300lbs of sweet taters this past weekend.
> Can I make some kind of wine outa that???


By God if you can make Vodka out of potatoes I'm sure you can make a sweeter Vodka out of sweet tater's...Hell I'll drink it...but that's not saying much...SHut your mouth Sockpuppet!!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Pheniox buddy...I was thinking...not avoiding you buddy...and I would love one of those patches....sorry been busier than hell lately.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Or is it Gin out of potatoes???? whatever...count me in....zip it sock.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey Pheniox buddy...I was thinking...not avoiding you buddy...and I would love one of those patches....sorry been busier than hell lately.


Cool bannas bro, I assumed you have been flat out, just give us a holler when things are settled and will send it to ya


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> By God if you can make Vodka out of potatoes I'm sure you can make a sweeter Vodka out of sweet tater's...Hell I'll drink it...but that's not saying much...SHut your mouth Sockpuppet!!!!!


I'm seriously going to check on that. Never thought of the Vodka angle.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Cool bannas bro, I assumed you have been flat out, just give us a holler when things are settled and will send it to ya


Man I am on the road from MOnday next week until thanksgiving.......Trying to drink my way cross the USA...and make cool stuff for our Soldiers...better ways to kill abu-shits-is-drawers.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

BagLady said:


> I'm seriously going to check on that. Never thought of the Vodka angle.


If you make it...he will come....."from the Kevin Costner movie...not some weird sexual innuendo...

having said that..isn't innuendo sort of an innuendo as well...in u end oh????just thinking out loud...Ironical?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Man I am on the road from MOnday next week until thanksgiving.......Trying to drink my way cross the USA...and make cool stuff for our Soldiers...better ways to kill abu-shits-is-drawers.


Anywhere near Albuquerque?


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Bi polar? Stupid ass POS survey! I'm OCD and ADHD. Get your shit straight!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

If you ever get around DFW Texas drinks on me!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I go there about once a year..right in the heart of DFW about 15 miles from the airport. I'll let you know. You all have that really popular resturant there where the just serve one thing and the sides are brought out to the table...you don't chose them...and the main course is just chicken...I wish I could remember the name. but locally owned. Right there in the heart of the old down town. right across from the old theater they just refurbished last year.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

WHY?! (paranoia)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> WHY?! (paranoia)


One word...Duty.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, at least it was free to be diagnosed. I'm sure if I went to a psychiatrist it would cost a fortune and the results would be just as entertaining. 

So I have OCD. It is a strange form in my case because I wear socks that don't match, couldn't care less how many tiles are on a wall, and there are fluffy puffs of fur rolling around the wood floors in our house.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw... Sacramento, Denver, Tampa... I never get to New Mexico.


Damn! I originally had a gig in Sacramento next week, but it got moved to Phoenix.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to send out a telepathic message from the Montana Rancher Voice in my head...Anyone get it?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm going to send out a telepathic message from the Montana Rancher Voice in my head...Anyone get it?


What's more "preponic" than setting up a "ronnie-voo" if a few of us happen to end up in the same town at the same time? :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> What's more "preponic" than setting up a "ronnie-voo" if a few of us happen to end up in the same town at the same time? :lol:


I was referring to this thread.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

People out here make sweet tater wine. It's kinda nasty but you can catch a buzz off it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Some of my liberal nieces and their husbands think that I'm bat-crap-crazy, because of ALL of the guns I own. On the other hand we had a family gathering and they were talking about what they would do if there was wide spread civil disturbance and riots, and I was shocked to hear that their plan is to come to MY house. According to them, anyone would have to be crazy to attack my house, and I have enough room at my place for them. Of course when making these plans they neglected to ask ME about it. And I am the crazy one? By the way, their idea of "allot of guns" is four or five of them. If in their opinion someone who owns 4 or 5 firearms is a little off, I must be a ranting wildman.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG!!! LOL
*Borderline Personality Disorder *
This is one the trickiest disorders to diagnose. You act like two completely different people, sometimes even more than that. Who are you today?

Only two different people?!!! lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> OMG!!! LOL
> *Borderline Personality Disorder *
> This is one the trickiest disorders to diagnose. You act like two completely different people, sometimes even more than that. Who are you today?
> 
> Only two different people?!!! lol


Hard to believe?? We have sexy playful mish and rip your head off mish (OK wip in bedroom mish but close enough)


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I go there about once a year..right in the heart of DFW about 15 miles from the airport. I'll let you know. You all have that really popular resturant there where the just serve one thing and the sides are brought out to the table...you don't chose them...and the main course is just chicken...I wish I could remember the name. but locally owned. Right there in the heart of the old down town. right across from the old theater they just refurbished last year.


You have to be talking about Babes chicken. They are you only one that can get away with that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Some of my liberal nieces and their husbands think that I'm bat-crap-crazy, because of ALL of the guns I own. On the other hand we had a family gathering and they were talking about what they would do if there was wide spread civil disturbance and riots, and I was shocked to hear that their plan is to come to MY house. According to them, anyone would have to be crazy to attack my house, and I have enough room at my place for them. Of course when making these plans they neglected to ask ME about it. And I am the crazy one? By the way, their idea of "allot of guns" is four or five of them. If in their opinion someone who owns 4 or 5 firearms is a little off, I must be a ranting wildman.


I've got the same problem. When folks come out to Slippy Lodge they all say the same thing; We're coming here when SHTF. I'll show them the 3 foot wide by 6 foot deep holes that I have dug in various places to test the perc levels of the soil for ponds and I'll point out to them that the holes are for "uninvited" guests.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Hard to believe?? We have sexy playful mish and rip your head off mish (OK wip in bedroom mish but close enough)


Haha I love it!! I missed it, what was your diagnosis?


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Some of my liberal nieces and their husbands think that I'm bat-crap-crazy, because of ALL of the guns I own. On the other hand we had a family gathering and they were talking about what they would do if there was wide spread civil disturbance and riots, and I was shocked to hear that their plan is to come to MY house. According to them, anyone would have to be crazy to attack my house, and I have enough room at my place for them. Of course when making these plans they neglected to ask ME about it. And I am the crazy one? By the way, their idea of "allot of guns" is four or five of them. If in their opinion someone who owns 4 or 5 firearms is a little off, I must be a ranting wildman.


LOL, my fiance laughed at this saying " you have to own at least 5 guns when considering all the important calibers and you have to have a pink gun"... Of course she owns at least 10 guns herself....


----------



## Hyperdyne (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll skip the quiz and admit that it's narcissistic personality disorder. I'm as sane as the next guy, just way better.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn't take the stupid test.. I have a brain. And all that goes with it. 

Oh, the nsa and nih as well as a few other alphabet soup organizations appreciate your participation. Lmao.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It says I am schizophrenic, but thats bullshit. The voices haven't said anything in weeks now...


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Zed said:


> OCD..yeah i knew it..i was nuts!!


Sorry ZED but it really should be CDO, you must put the letters in alphabetical order as they should be. According to my wife I suffer from HUA syndrome Occasionally. If you don't know what that is it's when you have your head up your A$$.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah! I see!

If you're sane, you don't take the test!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I suppose being schizophrenic I will have to prep for all those other personalities.
Well, any excuse for more preps is a good one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The short, simplistic test with limited questions says I am borderline.

I wonder what a more lengthy, complicated test with more defined and less leading questions would suggest.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> The short, simplistic test with limited questions says I am borderline.
> 
> I wonder what a more lengthy, complicated test with more defined and less leading questions would suggest.


Ditto


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I ain't even looking at the test. Sock are you serious about this topic. I don't think you want to know about my nights and shit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/test

Okay so this is a six page test. 
So I scored -6 and -3 and that is near Ghandi. I took a similar test a few years ago and scored near Joseph Stalin. So maybe my political viewpoint changed or something.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Man I am on the road from MOnday next week until thanksgiving.......Trying to drink my way cross the USA...and make cool stuff for our Soldiers...better ways to kill abu-shits-is-drawers.


Abu-shits-is-drawers? Thats F'in hilarious! Is he that guy from the Islamic republic of Asscrackistan?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

None which means I'm allowed to keep my firearms.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I have been tested by pros. i am left brain dominant. Its called non verbal learning disorder or NLD for short. At the risk of being chastised by the the older folks who hang out on here. I do not make friends easy or play well with others.

Home


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Said I should be Sigmund Freud's psychiatrist. That's ridiculous, I'm too paranoid. Hence my handle. No, not really, retired paramedic for real.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like asking if you came from a disfunctional family? Didn't we all!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Said I should be Sigmund Freud's psychiatrist. That's ridiculous, I'm too paranoid. Hence my handle. No, not really, retired paramedic for real.


There ya go. Even paranoid scitzoporhenicas can have real enemies. A lot of hypochrondriacs have went to be with Lord because of exotic diseases. I like the way you think. Your special.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I didnt need to answer any questions to know what my mental disorder is.... Im a high functioning Sociopath.... duh


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

BagLady said:


> :lol: :lol: You've got me giggling like a teenager, OSFG!! I might be blushing!
> We're right as rain here. Dug over 300lbs of sweet taters this past weekend.
> Can I make some kind of wine outa that???


Vodka


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez. I've been struggling with ballisticitis my whole life. First it was cap guns. Then BB guns. Then .22's. Then it really broke loose and I had to know all there was to know about black powder, hunting handguns, rendezvous and the like. Reloading. Bullet casting. Horses got in there for awhile, but it was always in service of the danged ballisticitis. I ran into some guys shooting USPSA, and the next thing I know I'm on the board of directors of the local club, and the only one from Montana to attend the 1997 Nationals. I have cannon ranging from .38 to 2 1/4 inches. Sick, I tell ya, sick. Why, just the other day I got my hands on a Astra Cub .22 Short auto pistol, about as useless an arm as could be, but still...the poor thing was ignored and pathetic, and didn't work, what else could I do? I'm in remission for a short spell. Once I get it running again, though, I'll be on the feverish lookout for the next symptom. It feels like a lever action .357...astonished that I don't already have one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stick said:


> Geez. I've been struggling with ballisticitis my whole life. First it was cap guns. Then BB guns. Then .22's. Then it really broke loose and I had to know all there was to know about black powder, hunting handguns, rendezvous and the like. Reloading. Bullet casting. Horses got in there for awhile, but it was always in service of the danged ballisticitis. I ran into some guys shooting USPSA, and the next thing I know I'm on the board of directors of the local club, and the only one from Montana to attend the 1997 Nationals. I have cannon ranging from .38 to 2 1/4 inches. Sick, I tell ya, sick. Why, just the other day I got my hands on a Astra Cub .22 Short auto pistol, about as useless an arm as could be, but still...the poor thing was ignored and pathetic, and didn't work, what else could I do? I'm in remission for a short spell. Once I get it running again, though, I'll be on the feverish lookout for the next symptom. It feels like a lever action .357...astonished that I don't already have one.


Ok our preacher who passed was an interpreter. What did you say in a nutshell. Thanks.
As Joe Friday and Frank Smith often said.. We just need the facts Ma'am. Otherwise shut up he pie hole. Yall driving me crazy. Thanks.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm O.K., you're O.K. I'm O.K., you're O.K. I'm O.K., you're O.K. I'm O.K., you're a whack job nut case.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm going to send out a telepathic message from the Montana Rancher Voice in my head...Anyone get it?


Wait did you just hear that. Maybe not, go back to sleep. I know I just heard something. You're hearing things go back to sleep. That was rude. Fine! 
My wife says I'm Bipolar, I like my attitude it is everyone else that has a problem with it.


----------

